# Smoked Cheddar, Pepperjack, Swiss, and Provolone!



## vivid (Dec 3, 2016)

The weather is fantastic for cold smoking lately, and I've been itching to get a fridge full of smoked goodies to get me through winter.  Today I started on that project!

I went out to GFS and bought a few 2LB blocks of cheddar, PJ, and Swiss, and a whole roll of Provolone that I will slice for sandwiches.  The total cost for all of it, 12 pounds of cheese total, was around 40 bucks, or about 3.33 per pound.  Not too shabby and a hell of a lot cheaper than deli prices.

Here we have the cheese sitting on the counter coming to room temp:













20161203_114233.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 3, 2016






Now onto the grate and into the smoker with the AMNPS chugging right along:













20161203_125235.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 3, 2016






After about two hours I pulled them, but wasn't quite satisfied yet so I threw it back into the smoker for about another hour, 3 total.  Once they came off I vacuum sealed them, and here's the final product.  I'll see these delicious little morsels in about two weeks!













20161203_170934.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 3, 2016






As far as difficulty goes, I think cold smoking cheese is about the easiest thing you can do with a smoker as long as the temps outside are alright.  If you're on the fence about trying this, it's cheap and VERY easy to get into.  I think an AMNPS kit is something like 25 bucks.  Give it a shot if you haven't already!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2016)

We are expecting a cold front to come thru here next Friday & that will be the first chance for me to renew my cheese stash!

Nice job on your cheese, it has a great color!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 4, 2016)

V, Tasty looking treats !!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks tasty! We're going to have highs in the 30's this week, lows in the teens. Just in time to smoke holiday cheese!


----------

